# Standard thinners with base? Recipe for disaster?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Right I have two wheels lined up to spray today, I've just realised I'm all out of thinners for the base coat. :wall:

Would I get away with standard thinners? Or would it not dry/harden right? I wouldn't think of doing it if it was for a pannel but for the sake of two wheels to allow me to get the car back on the road for Monday.

They are going solid grey in colour.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive used standard thinners in base loads, some just today actually, personally ive had no problems at all with the base drying or anything. Some have even used gun wash in a pinch. Mix up a small batch and try just to see if its ok.


----------

